# ick or injury?



## glaser67 (Aug 14, 2006)

Of my six rbp's, two of them have was appears to be ick on there gills, behind the eye. I cant be sure, but they may be the two in my shoal that like to battle each other, and i noticed that they do gnaw each other in that same spot. I think ick treatment is the best thing to do, so i am asking what is the best product for treatment for my killers! Brand, name, liquid, tablets, whatever. BTW no live food, its dirty


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Salt administered at 0.33% salinity level spread out over a 3 days period and left alone at 2 weeks at a temp of around 86 degrees with plenty of oxygenation exchange.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

could you convert the % to specific gravity? or how much salt/ gal. i've never had to treat P's for Ich, so if i ever have to i'll know the safest method.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

leviathon13 said:


> could you convert the % to specific gravity? or how much salt/ gal. i've never had to treat P's for Ich, so if i ever have to i'll know the safest method.


I'm not familiar with the gravity mumbo jumbo... to achieve 0.33% salinity = 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water to your tank 3 times, each 24 hours apart. Predissolve the salt in tank water and then add slowly to a high water flow area. See pic (credit for pic goes to Dawgz) of fish with Ich. No way to mistake ich for injury


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

That's not a piranha. That type of fish is frequently called a saber-tooth barracuda, dracula fish, saber-tooth dogfish, water wolf, tiger characin and payara. I have one in my RBP tank as well. However, i don't know how to treat ick or whatever your problem is, i'm just saying that it's not a piranha.


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

go to a LFS and buy a bottle of ick treatment thats a liquid, there will be instructions on the bottle, I had to deal with this a few years back on a 14" oscar. it was the easiest way. no problems.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

dalyhawk said:


> That's not a piranha. That type of fish is frequently called a saber-tooth barracuda, dracula fish, saber-tooth dogfish, water wolf, tiger characin and payara. I have one in my RBP tank as well. However, i don't know how to treat ick or whatever your problem is, i'm just saying that it's not a piranha.


I know that, I am just showing what Ich looks like. Its not any different on any other fish. If you look at the title of the person's topic he couldn't tell if injury or ich. Ich is easy to treat without meds... but will kill if not treated quickly.


----------

